# Bang & swat jonboat clubs ....



## HAWGHUNNA

are officially invited to join Southern Jon Boat Anglers, High Voltage Bass Anglers, Jonboat Bass Association, and Lil' Water Bassin', as we send the top 6 teams from our clubs to participate in the newly formatted Jonboat - Bass Anglers Invitational Tournament (J-BAIT).

The entry fee for the 2010 J-BAIT will be $500.00 per club.

The format that is on the table at this time, would allow the  Georgia clubs (North - BANG and SWAT .... Central - HVBA and JBA ...... South - SJA and LWB) to place 1 lake of chose per region into a 3 day tournament format.

Each lake (A,B, & C) would host 12 teams per day (2 teams from each of the 6 clubs) , after day one, those same 12 team's that fished Lake A would compete on Lake B, and Lake C on the third day of competition. The first 2 days would happen on the same weekend, while the 3rd and finally day would be fished on the following Saturday. 

After 3 days of competition, each team will have fished all 3 lakes. Weights would be added up to determine the State Championship Team (2 man team), and all weights will be added up amongst club teams to determine the Club Champions.

The payout format that is on the table is $500.00 to the Team Champions, and the remaining $2,500.00 would go to the club with the highest combined weight, to be divided amongst their top 6 teams.

Please respond to your invitation as soon as possible, if you guys don't/can't accept, we may need to alter the format to fit 4 clubs instead of 6.

We all look forward to meeting & competing with you guys.

Thanks, The J-BAIT Committee.


----------



## russ010

Thanks Hawghunna - I'm going to have to get in touch with all of our guys - but I think we can make it happen... 

Our next tourney is next Saturday (4/17) - and I can't say for certain really until then because not all of our members visit this site.

by the way - I think this is the best format you could have come up with


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Thanks Russ,

But, I can't take credit for the proposed format. Mike Smith of the HVBA brought this format with him when he came aboard the J-BAIT Committee.

And I agree, that the format will .....

#1 - Give everyone equal odds
#2 - Help our clubs unite together for a club victory.
#3 - Give our Jonboat anglers an opportunity to compete on waters that they don't frequent.
#4 - Gives everyone a chance, if they were to falter one day, to still put up a strong total weight.

Only negatives that I see with it is .....

#1 - That everyone will not be competing on the same lake at one time.
#2 - That everyone will not have the opportunity to meet and fellowship with each other, being that we will be spread out on 3 different lake each day.
#3 - Travel time and expenses versus a one day event.

So, the positives out weigh the negatives in my opinion ..... I believe that it will work out just fine, and I'm looking forward to competing for a chance to qualify through L.W.B, so that I can play bass fishin; with tha big dawgz ..... come October 

P.S .... We will be awaiting, and resect your clubs decision. 






russ010 said:


> Thanks Hawghunna - I'm going to have to get in touch with all of our guys - but I think we can make it happen...
> 
> Our next tourney is next Saturday (4/17) - and I can't say for certain really until then because not all of our members visit this site.
> 
> by the way - I think this is the best format you could have come up with


----------



## MerkyWaters

HH, 
I too will need to talk with our club members to receive feedback. We have an event this Sat. and I will tell everyone of your decision and see how they feel on this matter. I too believe this is something that SWAT will want to participate in but I need everyone's input.
Thank you


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MerkyWaters said:


> HH,
> I too will need to talk with our club members to receive feedback. We have an event this Sat. and I will tell everyone of your decision and see how they feel on this matter. I too believe this is something that SWAT will want to participate in but I need everyone's input.
> Thank you



Merrick,

Georgia's Jonboat Circuit is growing with leaps and bounds, and I believe that a new beginning is upon us.

We welcome SWAT as well as BANG to join in with us to make the circuit all that it can be.

And you both have made the right decision, by bringing the invitation to the attention of your club members. Much respect is given to Russ & Yourself. You guys are doing a great job with your clubs, and I'm sure that your members appreciate you both.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Thanks for the invitation Terry, I fish with s.w.a.t and look forward to seeing this happen. And your right Merrick and Russ are awesome guys. Also the format you put together looks perfect. thanks again Randy


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Randy,

Good to hear that you are excited about an opportunity to compete with other Georgia Teams in the J-BAIT.

I'm looking forward to the competition, and opportunity to meet some of our other anglers as well.

If our team does not make the top 6 in LWB, I will be at each group's weigh-in (different group on each of the 3 days), so that I will get a chance to meet everyone.


----------



## russ010

I was thinking about the negatives up top you mentioned, and about everybody not being able to meet others from different clubs...

why don't we have a little get together on the Sunday following the last tourney to hand out all the rewards and share in fellowship


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

russ010 said:


> I was thinking about the negatives up top you mentioned, and about everybody not being able to meet others from different clubs...
> 
> why don't we have a little get together on the Sunday following the last tourney to hand out all the rewards and share in fellowship



Does this mean that BANG is accepting the invitation 

J/K ..... What a fantastic idea Russ. I will bring the idea to the Committee, but I say, lets meet, eat, and have a good ole time.


----------



## Reminex

wow Terry, beats the heck out of high falls!  I don't know if everyone can pull this off though, you have to be serious to do this!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Reminex said:


> wow Terry, beats the heck out of high falls!  I don't know if everyone can pull this off though, you have to be serious to do this!



I take it, that you are referring to the NEW J-BAIT Format that Mike has brought before the Committee?

If anyone who qualifies to fish the J-BAIT, is not serious, then their club may suffer the consequences. But, for those who are serious, this new format will definitely challenge their anglin' abilities.  , and the tournament will gain even more respect for being known as Georgia's Jonboat State Championship event.

Glad ya like it.


----------



## russ010

I think we can make it happen.. I'll let ya know as soon as I can about accepting. We might not have 6 teams, but by God we'll do our best to make the most of it.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

russ010 said:


> I think we can make it happen.. I'll let ya know as soon as I can about accepting. We might not have 6 teams, but by God we'll do our best to make the most of it.



I LIKE YOUR ATTITUDE DUDE


----------



## MerkyWaters

HH,

I smoked it over with all the guys and everyone committed to the J-BAIT this year therefore we gladly accept the invitation. They also nominated me for the SWAT Committee.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MerkyWaters said:


> HH,
> 
> I smoked it over with all the guys and everyone committed to the J-BAIT this year therefore we gladly accept the invitation. They also nominated me for the SWAT Committee.



Very well Merrick, we look forward to working with you, and we welcome every member of the SWAT club. And we look forward to the competition that you guys will bring to our State Championship.

The new format for the J-BAIT has been put on hold somewhat, awaiting the decisions of SWAT & BANG on the invite.

We (the committee) need your e-mail address please sir.

Once again, welcome to the show.


----------



## MerkyWaters

HAWGHUNNA said:


> We (the committee) need your e-mail address please sir.
> 
> Once again, welcome to the show.



mmcclure@etcmail.com


----------



## russ010

I've talked to most of our guys... BANG is in


----------



## deepwater

Thanks tor the invite.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

russ010 said:


> I've talked to most of our guys... BANG is in



Welcome aboard BANG.

We appreciate you guys accepting the invitation to become associated with the State Championship event. As I said to the SWAT group, we welcome every member and look forward to the competition.

I take it that Russ will represent you guys on the J-BAIT Committee.

Deep water, you are very welcome sir.


----------



## russ010

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I take it that Russ will represent you guys on the J-BAIT Committee.



Yea probably... it will either be me or Dale, but we'll talk about it


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

russ010 said:


> Yea probably... it will either be me or Dale, but we'll talk about it



10/4,

Please let us know ASAP.

We are gonna try to arrange a meeting, so that the rules and format for the 2010 bcrods.com J-BAIT can be finalized, and announced.


----------



## russ010

go ahead and arrange the meeting - you have my email... I'll take care of the legwork on this end. Time is the only thing not on my side right now - this is my busiest time at work


----------

